# .223 Ballistic Tips



## Jeff Zierden

I am looking for some advice on what grain wieght is the most consistant out of a .223. I will be using Nosler Ballistic tip bullets. If you had to choose what would you pick: 40gr. 50gr. or 55gr. I just bought a Savage Model 12 FV in .223 and want to try some out for target shooting and Prairie Doggin'. Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## Gohon

Your gun has a 1 in 9 twist. The 50-70 grain bullets will work great for you. My Savage performs great with 50 and 55 grain V-Max and even the 40 grain V-Max is printing 1/2 inch at 100 yards if I do my part. The 60 grain Nosler Partitions I loaded will print clover leafs at 100 yards. Loaded some Sierra 65 grain Spitzer BT's the other day but haven't had a chance to test them out.


----------



## Plainsman

Many people like the 40 gr for speed and they think flat trajectory. Others look at the higher ballistic coefficient of the 55 gr and think that's the way to go. I have been sticking with 50 gr and H335 for many years. Ever once in a while I try some 40's and 55's just to satisfy my curiosity, but I always come back to 50's.


----------



## acloco

I shoot all of them in my 12FV.

69 gr Sierra HPBT's are the most accurate..even at a touch over 3000 fps (work up your own load please!!).

Longest kill - 40 gr Nosler BT - 587 yards. Just happened to be what I was shooting that day.

My rifle tends to like the faster powders (AA2230C and IMR4198).


----------



## clampdaddy

I like 50gr Hornadys myself.


----------



## Longshot

The 50 gr. V-Max with H335 has shot the best out of every 223 I have owned. I have tried a few others but keep going back.


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Thanks guys!! I think I will try out the 50gr first and see if the gun likes them. I didn't know they made a bullet for the .223 over 64gr. Nice to know.


----------



## MossyMO

I am using 55 gr. Nosler ballistic tips in 2 different Ruger M&& Mark II .223's. One of them is a bull barrel but both rifles have the 1 in 12 twist. I am powering them with 21.5 gr. of Hodgdon H4198.


----------



## NCGMAN

YOU ALL FUNNY!!!!!

40:50:55: NOSLER, SIERRA, HORNADY:: PUT IT ON HIM AND PULL THE TRIGGER... HE'S DOWN!!! GOOD SHOT!!!!

I'VE SHOT ALL THREE IN A SAVAGE .223;; OPEN SIGHTS AT 100; 200; AND 250 YARDS.. PUT IT ON HIM HE IS DOWN!!!!!


----------



## rifle6

no noslers for me
but the 40 grain v-max was unstable with all powders in my .223
the 45 and 50 were better.
but the 55 grain with imr 3031 is super in my mkII


----------



## newenglanddrisc

have a new browning a bolt ( believe the barrel is 22 inches wih a 1/12 twist rate)
can I shoot a 60 grain bullet out of this gun with any accuracy or am I limited to a 50 or 55 grain ?


----------



## rifle6

i'd say either would do.
55 might be your best bet,
play with the powder. start at the bottom and go to the top
i would try several different powders also


----------

